# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH, Is it working?

## Money

I started taking HGH Jintropin 2iu/day on weekdays with the weekends off for two months before starting my AAS. 
Once I started my AAS, I have been taking HGH 4iu/day on weekdays.
AAS consists of 
Test. 500mg./week. (250mg. twice a week)
Tren . 400mg./week. (200mg. twice a week)
Dbol 40mg./day (I always like Dbol to kick off my cycle so that I see 
something soon. Usually take for 4 - 6 weeks.)
Arimadex .5mg./day
Nolvadex 20mg./day
But still have some soreness and a bit of small ball in my left chest.


I am 45 years old. Have done quite a few cycles before similar to the above but this is the first time with HGH. 
I have now been on AAS for 1 month and everything is growing and going as normal when I cycle timewise. 

The question is, nothing is really different than a normal cycle without the HGH or should I say that I don't recognize anything more than having to crack my knuckles a lot more and sometimes my knees hurt a bit when I get out of bed.

How does anybody really know if the HGH is working and what are the benefits (that I am not seeing) than I would have with just my regular cycle?

----------


## marcus300

It takes months to see any kind of benefit from using hgh, and to be honest the amount your using (4ius) all your going to see is condition/well being/and fat loss. Needs to be ran for at least 6 months before results are noticed IMHO. 

12 weeks is fine for a test and tren cycle, 16 wks would be alittle to much IMHO, also drop the nolva no need for it if you have a-dex in there.

Also there is no need to start 2 exact same threads.

----------


## Money

If 4iu/day is not enough, how much do you suggest and why while I am on my AAS cycle? What would I see any different by upping my HGH?

I added the Nolva to the Arimadex to help the soreness in my chest go away. Not sure it helped or not.

----------


## marcus300

> If 4iu/day is not enough, how much do you suggest and why while I am on my AAS cycle? What would I see any different by upping my HGH?
> 
> I added the Nolva to the Arimadex to help the soreness in my chest go away. Not sure it helped or not.


4ius will give you condition/fat loss if you run it for 6-9months+, gh needs to be ran for longer periods of time no matter what dose your taking. a-dex should clear your estrogen related sides up so i cant see any further benefit in nolva.

----------


## ScotchGuard

HGH is good for fat loss and overall maintenance but it's not as good as AAS when it comes to building muscles. If you want to build muscles you'd need 8iu/ed or so. I've been at 5iu/ed for a couple of years and I am maintaining my body weight of 190lbs lean and tight.

----------


## Money

> HGH is good for fat loss and overall maintenance but it's not as good as AAS when it comes to building muscles. If you want to build muscles you'd need 8iu/ed or so. I've been at 5iu/ed for a couple of years and I am maintaining my body weight of 190lbs lean and tight.


I always see good results with my AAS. So then the question comes will I see something drastically different if I increase my HGH to 5iu - 8iu per day while on my AAS or would it be just a bit of a difference?
I was going to go back to 2iu/day after my AAS cycle finishes in 2 months.

----------


## Xtralarg

Go up to 8+ and you will see dramatic changes, it takes time though.

----------


## ScotchGuard

If you goal is muscularity I wouldn't go with the HGH. I the cost of HGH, dual shots ed, dieting, etc. is not worth unless you're really serious about long term gains. I don't see why guys want to go with HGH for a short term, large dose, cycle. AAS is much superior in building mass. Even at 8iu/ed to 10iu/ed it still takes longer to build muscles than AAS. I'm 50 and I take HGH because I'm committed to a long term use, rest of my life. I like the benefits of nicer skin, better concentration, etc. other than just muscles. If one is committed to a long term cycle, like year or so, I think HGH is just AWESOME compound. My .02

----------


## Money

My goal is muscularity. From that, I am using Test., Tren & Dbol . The HGH is for my long term muscles, skin, anti-aging. I understand that HGH is for the long term and that is why I was planning on continuing 2iu/day after my AAS cycle was finished.
What I am hoping is that AAS will continue to build my muscles and HGH over the long term will help maintain.

----------


## serratus

> I started taking HGH Jintropin 2iu/day on weekdays with the weekends off for two months before starting my AAS. 
> Once I started my AAS, I have been taking HGH 4iu/day on weekdays.
> AAS consists of 
> Test. 500mg./week. (250mg. twice a week)
> Tren . 400mg./week. (200mg. twice a week)
> Dbol 40mg./day (I always like Dbol to kick off my cycle so that I see 
> something soon. Usually take for 4 - 6 weeks.)
> Arimadex .5mg./day
> Nolvadex 20mg./day
> ...


ask stallone

----------


## ScotchGuard

Money, you'll not regret being on HGH. It's kept me pretty lean even though I cheat on my diet. It seems to even out the peaks of my eating badness. It also helps me keep my lean muscle mass. I take 30 days off each year and do nothing. I just need time to heal. Getting back into shape after a 30 day lay over is not as bad as I thought. It's MUCH faster than without HGH. You and I are about the same age so I think you'll see the benefits of HGH like I did. Good luck, you'll enjoy the HGH.

----------


## Money

> Money, you'll not regret being on HGH. It's kept me pretty lean even though I cheat on my diet. It seems to even out the peaks of my eating badness. It also helps me keep my lean muscle mass. I take 30 days off each year and do nothing. I just need time to heal. Getting back into shape after a 30 day lay over is not as bad as I thought. It's MUCH faster than without HGH. You and I are about the same age so I think you'll see the benefits of HGH like I did. Good luck, you'll enjoy the HGH.


Could you tell me how much you are using when AAS cycling and when you are not cycling? I used 2iu/day (5 days a week) for 2 months before my cycle, I am using 4iu/day (5 days a week) now during my cycle and was planning on going back to 2iu/day after my cycle. What do you think?

----------


## ScotchGuard

I take 5iu/ed all year around. It seems to be a sweet spot for me to keep the anabolic effects as well as minimize the sides.

----------


## P3rf3ctionist

Anecdotally it's been mentioned the visible effects of exogenous GH administration in all probability won't start to become apparent maybe till the 6th week of depending on the amount being used as there is a dose dependent relationship. with the use of GH. However, at the cellular level GH begins to work from the very first injection. And that is certainly true in my experience as I didn't start to notice any visible effects till the sixth week.

Also I'd suggest adding T4 to any use of GH, as GH increases concentrations of T3 whilst reducing those of T4. So perhaps adding moderate dose of T4 would help in seeing results faster.

----------


## Ashop

> I started taking HGH Jintropin 2iu/day on weekdays with the weekends off for two months before starting my AAS. 
> Once I started my AAS, I have been taking HGH 4iu/day on weekdays.
> AAS consists of 
> Test. 500mg./week. (250mg. twice a week)
> Tren . 400mg./week. (200mg. twice a week)
> Dbol 40mg./day (I always like Dbol to kick off my cycle so that I see 
> something soon. Usually take for 4 - 6 weeks.)
> Arimadex .5mg./day
> Nolvadex 20mg./day
> ...


It take me about 2 months in to see results,,most noticebaly a reduction in bf% and a fullness,,3D look to my physique.

----------

